# Japan Internet Cafe Apartments?



## nihonexpat (Mar 17, 2015)

Housing and room rental are skyrocketing in Tokyo that people who cant afford to buy or rent a home are forced to rent a space in an internet cafe overnight.

And its not an isolated case, its actually trending amongst freelancers workers and those who actually live in the rural areas.

mashable.com/2015/03/14/japan-internet-cafe/

vimeo.com/121705174

______________________

I'm also an internet cafe owner - pajalainternetcafe.se
but i can really imagine these people sleep in such a cramp space?


----------



## DavidMac (Dec 4, 2014)

That seems like a crazy idea. I've seen some pretty affordable sharehouses that I would much rather live in. How much would it even cost per month to live in an internet cafe?


----------

